# Carcass Fuzz



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Sep 2, 2019)

Here's the latest! I cut up some shapes from extra label maker scraps. May as well use the cast offs. And I finally figured out how to make curved words for control knobs. The eye-in-mouth was too big for one tape so I cut the image in half, printed each half, then spliced them together. El Topo means "the mole" and the design was inspired by old film posters. Coincidentally, El Topo is a great film by Jodorowsky. 
This pedal is based off of the Carcosa fuzz and is flipping HEAVY!


----------



## ChrisSchwarzkopf (Sep 2, 2019)

Cant believe how many Pedals you produce and all them look great ?


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Sep 2, 2019)

ChrisSchwarzkopf said:


> Cant believe how many Pedals you produce and all them look great ?


Thank you!


----------



## Mourguitars (Sep 2, 2019)

I know i keep saying this but another fine looking build but you keep on building !

Keep it up ..

Mike


----------



## Barry (Sep 2, 2019)

Man you really churn them out! looks great


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Sep 2, 2019)

Thanks, everyone! Upon closer inspection I just noticed that I never soldered the LED and clipped the leads. Woops! haha


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Sep 2, 2019)

I agree with them. Another beauty.


----------

